# Rubber Tracks in Afghanistan



## McG (28 Jan 2008)

Now that our TLAVs have put on a few km with rubber tracks, is there anyone here that can comment on how they've been performing over there?


----------



## QuIcKeR (31 Jan 2008)

i dont know how there performing over there but they sure do work good in shilo.   I really like them there smooth and quite. and the tlav seems to pick up alot quicker due to the ruduced weight


----------



## Furniture (6 Feb 2008)

I know changing tracks was a bit of a pain, but it's not a fun job with metal tracks either. There where some problems early on when the battery got their first ones, but after that the rubber tracks where more convenient in my opinion due to a reduced amount of maintenance.


----------

